# Liquigas-Cannondale 2012 kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Evolution on the front, Radioshack 2011 on the back. Very Liquigas green this year. Will stand out.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks fine. Very similar to previous years.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Definitely my favorite pro kit.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah like it, little subtle changes from last year. So, are they all riding the Evo this year?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

It will definitely be easy to spot this team, even if it's not easy being green.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I like this! Too bad the white front of the jersey didn't blend into the bibs somehow. Other than that nice looking set. Holy green!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Didn't know Robbin Crosby from RATT was on team Liquigas/Cannondale. : )


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

No major change this year, but why change when you have a good starting point?
One of the better kits m'thinks.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Radioshack 2011 on the back.


Not at all, actually.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Best looking kit out there.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Doesn't look to me like much changed. They're pretty slick looking, though I'd rather the word "gas" wasn't part of the team name.

And I kind of like Daniel "The Mouth" Oss, despite his left arm thinking he's playing in the NBA...

I hope Ted King can pull off some nice wins this year!


----------

